# Woher Köderfische bekommen?



## schmitzi (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte demnächst versuchen mit toten Köfis am Grund schwebend zu angeln. Ich hätte gerne irgendwelche Salzwasserfische. Aber woher bekommt man die? Was nimmt man da? Stinte, Heringe.....?

Danke für alle Tips!


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Woher Köderfische bekommen?*

Ist es den erlaubt mit anderen KöFis zu angeln als den aus dem zu beangelndem Gewässer?

Sonst Fischhändler kan meist Stint besorgen.


----------



## zanderzone (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Woher Köderfische bekommen?*

haben uns auch schon mal Stinte beim fischhändler bestellt.. Die waren aber sehr groß, da sie ja zum verzehr dienen sollen.. Aber für hecht ok.. Worauf soll es denn gehen??


----------



## Promachos (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Woher Köderfische bekommen?*

Hallo,

unser REAL hat eine gute und preiswerte Fischtheke; dort hole ich mir für Herbst und Winter manchmal Heringe oder Sardinen. Aber ehrlich: Gefangen hab ich noch nie was damit.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Mogway96 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Woher Köderfische bekommen?*

Ich hab mir letztes Jahr Stinte aus dem Internet bestellt und am MLK damit geangelt ... noch nicht einmal die Krabben wollten die fressen #d


----------



## Anemone (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Woher Köderfische bekommen?*

ZITAT GESETZESKUNDE:

" Als Köderfische geeignet und zugelassen sin (...) Fische, für die kein Midestmaß angelegt ist, weil diese Arten ohnehin zur Massenvermehrung neigen. 
Köderfische sollten IMMER aus dem Gewässer stammen, in dem sie verwendet werden sollen. Damit wird die Gefahr der Verbreitung von Parasiten und Krankheiten eingegrenzt."

Nur so als Hinweis. Frag doch mal im Angelgeschäft nach! #6

Petri!


----------



## schmitzi (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Woher Köderfische bekommen?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> haben uns auch schon mal Stinte beim fischhändler bestellt.. Die waren aber sehr groß, da sie ja zum verzehr dienen sollen.. Aber für hecht ok.. Worauf soll es denn gehen??


 
Mal sehen was kommt....Zander, Hecht...


----------



## Micha:R (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Woher Köderfische bekommen?*



Anemone schrieb:


> ZITAT GESETZESKUNDE:
> 
> " Als Köderfische geeignet und zugelassen sin (...) Fische, für die kein Midestmaß angelegt ist, weil diese Arten ohnehin zur Massenvermehrung neigen.
> Köderfische sollten IMMER aus dem Gewässer stammen, in dem sie verwendet werden sollen. Damit wird die Gefahr der Verbreitung von Parasiten und Krankheiten eingegrenzt."
> ...




das is net ganz  richtig     wenn man die köfis einfriert  is da nix mehr mit parasiten  ,  also  kannste   beruhigt die köfis sonst wo  hohlen und dann  damit auch  an  andere gewässer los ziehen #6


----------



## zanderzone (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Woher Köderfische bekommen?*

Verboten oder nicht!!!??!?!?

Meine Güte, er hat gefragt wo er die her bekommt und dann bekommt er auch seine. Das immer was nagatives ergänzt werden muss..

Zander kannste sehr gut mit Stint fangen.. Würd Sie mir übers Internet bestellen.. Passen eher von der Größe her!


----------



## schmitzi (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Woher Köderfische bekommen?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Verboten oder nicht!!!??!?!?
> 
> Meine Güte, er hat gefragt wo er die her bekommt und dann bekommt er auch seine. Das immer was nagatives ergänzt werden muss..
> 
> Zander kannste sehr gut mit Stint fangen.. Würd Sie mir übers Internet bestellen.. Passen eher von der Größe her!


 
#6 WO kann man die Bestellen? Hast Du einen link? Danke schonmal!

Ach, Du bist ja fast ein Nachbar von mir!


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Woher Köderfische bekommen?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Zander kannste sehr gut mit Stint fangen.. !


 
gilt das auch für Gewässer an denen Stinte nicht vorkommen???
Intressiert mich echt...


@TE
köfis bekommst du z.b. hier:

http://www.koeder-fisch.de/Hauptseite.htm
http://www.koederfisch.eu/startseite.htm
http://www.angelkiste.eu/start.htm


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Woher Köderfische bekommen?*



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> gilt das auch für Gewässer an denen Stinte nicht vorkommen???
> Intressiert mich echt...
> ...
> 
> ...




Ich habe einen Kollegen im Verein der sehr viel mit KöFi angelt und seiner Aussage nach läuft das nur gut wen es den Stint schon im Gewässer gibt, sonst eher mäßig bis gar nicht.


----------



## zanderzone (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Woher Köderfische bekommen?*

Moin Nachbar! ;-)
Also, wir angeln wenn dann mit Stint in holland und da kommt der Stint auch vor.. 
Und wenn die Stinte zum Laichen in die Flüsse ziehen, dann ist Stint fast unschlagbar..
Aber wenn Stinte auch nicht vorkommen, dann ist er auch ein Top Köder.. Denn alleine auf die schlanke Form fahren die Zander ab..


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Woher Köderfische bekommen?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Aber wenn Stinte auch nicht vorkommen, dann ist er auch ein Top Köder.. Denn alleine auf die schlanke Form fahren die Zander ab..


 

nun denke dass ein Stint durchaus fängiger ist als ein Gummi...
ich greife dann doch lieber auf die bei uns vorkommenden schlanken Rapfen und Lauben zurück,
besten Dank für die Infos


----------



## schrauber78 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Woher Köderfische bekommen?*



dj_schränzchn schrieb:


> das is net ganz richtig  wenn man die köfis einfriert is da nix mehr mit parasiten , also kannste beruhigt die köfis sonst wo hohlen und dann damit auch an andere gewässer los ziehen #6


 
Sorry, aber das ist Quatsch! Ein Grossteil der Parasiten und anderer Krankheitserreger werden durch Kälte nur inaktiviert und nicht abgetötet. Von daher hat der Gesetzestext schon seine Richtigkeit


----------



## froxter (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Woher Köderfische bekommen?*

Auf Sardinenfetzen haben in unserem Vereinssee Forellen und Karpfen gebissen. Hab ich aus der Tiefkühltheke im Supermarkt.... Die gewünschten Räuber blieben bislang (leider) aus.


----------



## Micha:R (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Woher Köderfische bekommen?*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist Quatsch! Ein Grossteil der Parasiten und anderer Krankheitserreger werden durch Kälte nur inaktiviert und nicht abgetötet. Von daher hat der Gesetzestext schon seine Richtigkeit




:m man lernt halt nie aus   wieder was neues dazugelernt  



aber    darf man überhaupt rapfen als köfis nehmen |kopfkrat


----------



## schmitzi (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Woher Köderfische bekommen?*



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> gilt das auch für Gewässer an denen Stinte nicht vorkommen???
> Intressiert mich echt...
> 
> 
> ...


 

Bei einem werden keine Stinte angeboten, bei einem sind Stinte ausverkauft und bei einem steht bei jeder Fischart "zur Zeit ausverkauft". Mist!

Ich wüsste noch nicht einmal wo hier bei uns ein Fischhändler oder sowas ist. Gibt es sonst noch Möglichkeiten an die Dinger ranzukommen?

Habe noch 1 1/2 Wochen Urlaub, da muss noch was gehen!


----------



## grazy04 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Woher Köderfische bekommen?*



dj_schränzchn schrieb:


> das is net ganz  richtig     wenn man die köfis einfriert  is da nix mehr mit parasiten  ,  also  kannste   beruhigt die köfis sonst wo  hohlen und dann  damit auch  an  andere gewässer los ziehen #6



OT on
Mach das hier im Umland und Du kannst gleich deinen Schein gleich mit einfrieren !!
Ich würd mich erst erkundigen obs an dem Gewässer zugelassen ist wo ich dann angeln will und der Rapfen hat doch ein geregeltes Mindestmaß oder ?
OT off

Notfalls hilft nur selber fangen, habt ihr nen Großmarkt in der Nähe ?

//Fischparadies in Lingen 
//Fischhandel Lammers Rheine
so long


----------



## Brassenwürger (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Woher Köderfische bekommen?*

Zu der Geschichte fällt mir doch glatt was ein: Ich war neulich in einem russischen Supermarkt. Die hatten da gefrorene Sprotten, Lodden, Stinte und Rotaugen in allen Größen und Verpackungen. Alles schweinebillig und die Fische einzeln entnehmbar. Das war ein "Mix Markt" oder so...|kopfkrat
Für alle Köderfisch - Anhänger eine wahre Fundgrube! Vor allem die Sprotten sind sicher für Zander nicht schlecht und auch für Norwegen zum feinen Naturköderfischen auf Salmoniden und Steinbutt sicher interessant.
Zu den Parasiten: Die meisten werden beim Schockfrosten definitiv vernichtet, und wenn nicht: Die Parasiten, die in den KöFi´s sind, kommen ohnehin in jedem Gewässer vor und die, die in Meeresfischen leben, sind im Süßwasser nicht lebensfähig!. Ich würde mir da also keine zu grpßen Gedanken machen. Wenn der Einsatz "auswärtiger" Köderfische per Vereinssatzung, Erlaubnisschein oder Fischereigesetz verboten ist, würde ich mich allerdings dran halten. Dann muss man halt sehen, wie man klar kommt. Als Alternative kann man aber auch gut Fetzenköder größerer Weißfische als Köder nehemen, vor allem Zander und Aale sagen da nicht "Nein". Und wenn man eine Rute mit Maden auf Grund legt, dauert es an den meisten Gewässern meistens nicht lange, bis da irgendwas Verwertbares am Haken hängt. Mit fingerlangen Brassenfilets habe ich schon zahllose Zander erlegt...#6


----------



## schmitzi (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Woher Köderfische bekommen?*

Hmmm...der nächste "Mix-Mart" ist in Dortmund. Ist leider zu weit weg. Aber falls ich mal da bin, werde ich schauen und auf Vorrat kaufen. Danke für den Tip!

Bei den oben genannten Händlern in Lingen und Rheine werde ich morgen mal anrufen..


----------



## Patrick83 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Woher Köderfische bekommen?*

Stippen?!!!


----------



## Micha:R (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Woher Köderfische bekommen?*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Zu der Geschichte fällt mir doch glatt was ein: Ich war neulich in einem russischen Supermarkt. Die hatten da gefrorene Sprotten, Lodden, Stinte und Rotaugen in allen Größen und Verpackungen. Alles schweinebillig und die Fische einzeln entnehmbar. Das war ein "Mix Markt" oder so...|kopfkrat
> Für alle Köderfisch - Anhänger eine wahre Fundgrube! Vor allem die Sprotten sind sicher für Zander nicht schlecht und auch für Norwegen zum feinen Naturköderfischen auf Salmoniden und Steinbutt sicher interessant.
> Zu den Parasiten: Die meisten werden beim Schockfrosten definitiv vernichtet, und wenn nicht: Die Parasiten, die in den KöFi´s sind, kommen ohnehin in jedem Gewässer vor und die, die in Meeresfischen leben, sind im Süßwasser nicht lebensfähig!. Ich würde mir da also keine zu grpßen Gedanken machen. Wenn der Einsatz "auswärtiger" Köderfische per Vereinssatzung, Erlaubnisschein oder Fischereigesetz verboten ist, würde ich mich allerdings dran halten. Dann muss man halt sehen, wie man klar kommt. Als Alternative kann man aber auch gut Fetzenköder größerer Weißfische als Köder nehemen, vor allem Zander und Aale sagen da nicht "Nein". Und wenn man eine Rute mit Maden auf Grund legt, dauert es an den meisten Gewässern meistens nicht lange, bis da irgendwas Verwertbares am Haken hängt. Mit fingerlangen Brassenfilets habe ich schon zahllose Zander erlegt...#6




 also lag ich  doch  garnicht so falsch  und  unser vereins vorsitzender macht das genauso mit den köfis  . daher hab ich  das   auch mit den einfrieren   |rolleyes


----------



## schmitzi (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Woher Köderfische bekommen?*

Hmmm... nichtmal die Fischhändler können/wollen Stinte besorgen. Mist!


----------



## BallerNacken (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Woher Köderfische bekommen?*

kp obs passt...aber geht sowas vlt. auch?

http://server5.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-bin/shop.dll?AnbieterID=5221&Seite=frameset.htm&PKEY=F340

da dann einfach nach "stint" suchen...dann kommste auf tiefgerorene 1kg beutel mit 5-8 cm langen stinten

sind vlt. n bissl klein #c


----------



## wolkenkrieger (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Woher Köderfische bekommen?*



BallerNacken schrieb:


> kp obs passt...aber geht sowas vlt. auch?
> 
> http://server5.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-bin/shop.dll?AnbieterID=5221&Seite=frameset.htm&PKEY=F340
> 
> ...



Dort gibt es auch gefrorene Rotaugen sehe ich grad.


----------



## schmitzi (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Woher Köderfische bekommen?*

Danke für den Tip! Habe gerade mit einigen Zoogeschäften telefoniert (Auf Zoogeschäfte wäre ich sonst nicht gekommen). Aber die haben alle nur so kleine Stinte bis 7 cm. Etwas länger wäre nicht schlecht. Schade....


----------



## paul123 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Woher Köderfische bekommen?*

Hallo!
  Da ich nichts gegen Friedfischangeln habe, stippe ich meine Köderfische. Die ich am Angeltag nicht verbrauche friere ich ein. Für den Winter ganz gut, da sieht es mit Köderfisch etwas dünn aus. Den Tipp mit gefrosteten Sardinen habe ich auch ausprobiert. Allerdings mit Feederrute. Sardine zerschnitten und in den Futterkorb gestopft. Auf das Stahlvorfach habe ich allerdings einen eingefrorenen Uckelei (Laube, Blecke) und eine Auftriebsperle aufgefädelt. 
  Das Ganze dann ca. 20m weit in den See geworfen und liegengelassen. 
  Nach ca. 45min einen 60cm Hecht dran.
  Ob das nun der „Duft“ von der Sardine war oder ob ihm der Uckelei interessiert hat, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen. Ich werde die Sache bestimmt noch mal wiederholen.
  Für die Gesetzesinteressierten ein Auszug aus der Gewässerordnung des Landesanglerverbandes Brandenburg e. V. (DAV) 
  Nachzulesen unter: 

http://www.lav-bdg.de/page/gewaesserordnung.html

  4.1. Fang und Verwendung von Köderfischen
  Jeder Angler, der zur Benutzung der Raubfischangel in einem Gewässer berechtigt ist, darf in diesem Gewässer als Angelköder für seinen persönlichen Bedarf Fische, Wollhandkrabben und Amerikanische Flusskrebse fangen, hältern und verwenden. Die Bestimmungen nach 4.3., 4.3.1., 4.5.1. und 4.6. gelten entsprechend. Köderfische dürfen nur in dem Gewässer oder Gewässersystem verwendet werden, aus dem sie gefangen wurden. Dies gilt nicht für tiefgefrorene oder chemisch konservierte Köderfische und tote Seefische (§ 6 Abs. 2 BbgFischO). Fische, die auf Grund gesetzlicher Vorschriften oder Festlegungen des LAVB einem Fangverbot unterliegen, dürfen weder gehältert noch als Köderfisch verwendet werden Köderfische sind vor dem Anködern grundsätzlich zu töten. Ausnahmen regelt die Bbg.FischO. § 6 Abs. 1.

  Tschüß!


----------



## zanderzone (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Woher Köderfische bekommen?*



schmitzi schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip! Habe gerade mit einigen Zoogeschäften telefoniert (Auf Zoogeschäfte wäre ich sonst nicht gekommen). Aber die haben alle nur so kleine Stinte bis 7 cm. Etwas länger wäre nicht schlecht. Schade....


 

Dann nimm die doch!! Sind doch super!!!


----------



## schmitzi (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Woher Köderfische bekommen?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Dann nimm die doch!! Sind doch super!!!


 

Bevor ich gar nicht mehr loskomme, versuche ich es mit denen. Aber etwas größer wäre mir lieber...


----------

